# How do you feel about this kind of practice?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I have run into this several times in the last few years of scouting/hunting. Find a nice field full of birds that is posted...Go see/call the farmer and he tells me he allows hunting, but some guy called him and asked if he could post it for him. In most cases the farmer couldn't even remember the name of the guy who called and posted the land. He tells me to go ahead and hunt it when I want, but as you can guess...This creates problems. Confrontations with the poster...who all of a sudden thinks he owns the land. To me, this sure comes across greedy by the poster...Trying to tie up the land all for himself, when it's obvious the farmer doesn't care who hunts his land. Let's get serious, who hunts everyday? Not many right? Shouldn't we keep it open for all to enjoy?

I have to admit though...After developing lot's of relations with farmers who don't post their land...I've thought about tieing up their land all for myself. I know I could do this as well. Somehow it just doesn't seem right. Thoughts?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I dunno. I guess it comes down to the golden rule: "Treat others as you wish to be treated." You have the opportunity to tie up some land, even though you know anyone can hunt it. Do you do this? I suppose it comes down to your conscience. Will you sleep better at night knowing you have a spot to hunt in the morning? Probably. But will you feel better about yourself knowing you've closed more land to other hunters? Personal choice, I guess. Come late October, early November all the land will be posted anyway thanks to deer/pheasant openers. When you scout a field with thousands of ducks and geese, it's hard not to get greedy and want it to yourself. But that's the game we play. Early bird gets the worm, so to speak. I've slept in many a field just to make sure we got on the "X" come sunrise.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Actually its illegal. Only owners or tenants may post land. 
If he posts it with the landowners name and the landowner says its ok for you to hunt, game on.
I have little patience for guys who tie up land when they dont know if they plan on hunting it or not


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

wingaddict said:


> Actually its illegal. Only owners or tenants may post land.
> If he posts it with the landowners name and the landowner says its ok for you to hunt, game on.
> 
> 
> > yezzir, says it right in the book.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, I realize it's perfectly legal for me to hunt with his permission. Like I said though...Creates a problems with the poster who now thinks he can run the land. I have no problem steaking out my spot and sleeping in the blind, whatever you gotta do...Just wanted to know if this is common practice for guys now? Seems like more and more.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I know exactly what you are saying Rick. Its frustrating. Its really seems to becoming common practice over in your neck of the woods.
Just another example of hunters screwing hunters in the modern waterfowling world.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Rick away to be civil about it is to not hunt that land. But confront the guy as he is leaving the land after a hunt. let him know that you have obtained permission too from the farmer but don't want a pi$$ing match so the land does get locked up for the future. Then see if you can work things out.

Is the land posted illegal? If it has the farmers name and number on it this could be a gray area. Because the farmer said he could post it.

But if the farmers name is not on the sign..

Show him in the rules that what he did by posting the land could be considered illegal.

The sad thing is if you do nothing this guy will keep doing it. If you confront him it will create a can of worms. If you do confront him I would let the land owner know you are doing it and explain to him why you are going to confront him. This way he can understand what is going on.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Rick regardless of what the other guy did, you need to remind yourself he contacted the owner first. How you react and handle this situation could cause the landowner to shut down his land to all. Right now even though it is posted, it still appears to be open to others.

While you may see it as greedy, the other party may have reasons unknown to you as to why he chose this course. So whatever you do think about how it may appear to the landowner. The last thing most would want is to get drawn into a petty dispute in their eyes regarding shooting some ducks!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would say try to find him and talk to him and see what type of person he is. If you trust him enough to hunt with him ask him. If you don't trust him wait till next year to ask the landowner. Last year, I hunt with quite a few people that beat me to a field. It worked out great and I ended up hunting with them through out the season.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It is illegal to do, I see it all the time. But it's a fine line there. I would talk to the guy posting it and say the farmer also gave me permission. Now if there is enough land you can figure out who is hunting what to stay out of each other's hair. If not maybe get together to hunt. And if it goes south I would talk to the farmer again.


----------



## kkelly (Apr 19, 2008)

There is certainly a fine line in this situation. But it boils down to this--it is ILLEGAL!

If you have been granted permission by the farmer to hunt his land, regardless of another guy BREAKING THE LAW, hunt his land! If you run into any problems with the hunter breaking the law, inform him of the permission granted to you by the farmer as well as the fact that he is breaking the law. Lastly, it might be necessary to be the better man and walk away. But if not, enjoy hunting with a clear conscious and kill some ducks and geese!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> But it boils down to this--it is ILLEGAL!


Is this 100% correct. Because the way the story is being told is that the farmer gave him permission to post the land.

I understand it is illegal if the farmer say go and hunt. Then the guy posts it.

But if a guy says hey can I hunt your land. Farmer says ok. Then the person asks...can I post the land for you. Farmer says ok. That is like the owner posting the land himself.

It would boil down to the farmer gave him permission to post the land. It is like a farmer saying to his hired had to go out and post the land. The land owner gave permission to someone to put the sign up.

Or am I missing something here.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Guys many are assuming a lot of things like illegal activity. Land can be posted by anyone with permission to do so. They clarified this during the last session of the Leg.

Which is why regardless of what anyone thinks, each parties actions are going to have an impact upon the landowner and how they view things. Permission to post was granted, permission to hunt was granted, the landowner at this point does not want to here from a hunter whining that so and so beat me to a field or I asked first or asked a week ago and now you let somebody else in!!

* Waaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Is all they will hear and in the future to not hear it anymore will close down all their land!!!!!!!!!!!

Some need to stop and think a bit on how they view things, it is a privilage to hunt land, not a right. Trying to one up someone to a landowner seldom wins anyone points!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I just think hunters should think twice about this kind of practice. There is a lot of land out there and to me it seems greedy and try to lock it up all for yourself. 
I've develped relationships with landowners where I could easily do the same but I would hate to see it come to that.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

There is NO grey area here boy's! From the regulations on NDGF site:

" Only the owner or tenant, or an individual authorized by the owner, of any land may post it by placing signs"

Sorry to ruin ur day.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> There is NO grey area here boy's! From the regulations on NDGF site:
> 
> " Only the owner or tenant, or an individual authorized by the owner, of any land may post it by placing signs"


So this guy is doing nothing wrong. Other than being greedy.

Because this farmer gave authorization to this guy to post the land.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I am completely against someone posting up all the farmers land for a season and expecting it to be for themselves. I have some hunting partners who have been offered such rights and turned them down in order to keep things better for everyone.

On another hand, I see no problem with someone posting a field for a farmer for a hunt, maybe even a weekend, as long as they are not trying to be the sole hunters on that land the entire season. Lets face it, many weekends during the season are a zoo in certain areas. If a hot field is not posted, there are likely going to be 2/3+ rigs in that field whether someone sleeps in it or not. Posting the land might resolve that whole headache.

I have thought about posting certain unposted fields for farmers, as long as they know I only plan to hunt that field on certain days. If they dont care about their land being posted I think it'd even be a good idea to give the signs to the farmer when you are done hunting.


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

just so i dont misunderstan..... if i own the ground, and rick asks me if i can post his ground, does he have to put my name on the posts or his name.


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

I would hunt that field everyday until that guy saw me hunting it. I would do this out of spite! :******: If a farmer gives you permission to post it, thats fine, just take down the poster when youre done.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

tclark4140 said:


> just so i dont misunderstan..... if i own the ground, and rick asks me if i can post his ground, does he have to put my name on the posts or his name.


Is this a riddle :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I've also ran into this a couple times allready in the season, fun stuff.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

HB 1239 - (Rep's Hofstad, S. Meyer, Porter; Sen's Heckaman, Oehlke) - Clarifies that only the owner or tenant, or an individual authorized by the owner, may post land. Passed house 84-4. Passed senate 46-0. Signed by governor.

Doesn't make any difference how we feel about it, It passed and went into effect this summer.It is Legal, period.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

My first child is do in march and I can't even begin to think what waterfowl hunting will like when he or she is old enough to hunt. It's sad really very very sad. I've seen it change out where I go every fall just in ten years. With leased lands and pothole so no one can hunt them all year just for them to come for three or hour days and then never hunt it again. It makes me mad!!!! :evil:


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

If I find a field full of birds and its posted. I go find the owner and he says sure go ahead and hunt I don't give a wazzo who posted it I am hunting cause I have permission from the owner and thats all that is needed............ If you wana post land just to lock it up you better make sure you are the only ones that are allowed to hunt it. Cause if not be prepared to have someone in the field when ya get there.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Merely posting how the law now reads. More times than not, the landowner has given someone else the right to post it and it will be posted in their name, good luck finding the owner/renter to get them to give you permission in most areas so I think your point is moot.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Merely posting how the law now reads. More times than not, the landowner has given someone else the right to post it and it will be posted in their name, good luck finding the owner/renter to get them to give you permission in most areas so I think your point is moot.


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

I always find it funny when I am scouting with somebody and we spot birds in a posted field. Most people will not even ask if its a posted field. I try to always ask no matter what. My thought process is that the owner just wants to know who/when people might be out there.

I think it is B.S. that the hunter volunteered to post the land without the landowner really bringing it up..... If the landowner made the comment like yeah I have been wanting to post that land but haven't really had time to do it and the fellow hunter was doing him a favor, I have no problem with that.

I would hunt that land, but I also would try to get a hold of the other guy so there is no misunderstanding. Chances are he won't have a back'up field and if he shows up to the field and you are already there that's when things can get stupid

Last thing you want to do is get owner involved EVER


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Hunter I can find any land owner there is its called a Plat book gives you all the land owner names. So no my point is not moot :beer: .


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Then my hat is off to you,,,I have lived here all my life and own the Plat book in series and they are still not up to date. I can think of at least a dozen tracts that you wont find the owner no matter what book you have in your hand. I was simply stating that somebody from out of town has a tough time finding the actual landowner. And IF you do,,,,,very seldom are they the person to give you permission. So unless you are going to call John Landowner in Phoenix and bother him to get permission your plats book has done little for you. So moot it is!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

If I get permission from the landowner than I will hunt it as long as noone else is there. If the other party shows up just tell them that the landowner gave you permission and they can either join you or take a hike!

The landowner can give permission to whoever they want as long as there is no lease agreement stating otherwise.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's hard to know what's going on. I could tie up thousands of acres simply by the asking, but I don't. Well, with one exception. Last year I did tie up 160 acres. A guy was driving his 4X4 across the unharvested bean field and I didn't want to have the farmer think it was me. Then some guy took the memory card from my camera. Then they threw my camera on the ground and put up their tree stand. Then some guy 20 years old told me he found this belt first. Since I have hunted it since 1971 I doubt that. One guy even took a dump in another guys Double Bull. This is bow hunting? I posted it, and I should perhaps post it again this year. The farmer asked if I wanted to. 
I hunt this belt near my house every year. The camera was simply because of curiosity, not to change my mind one way or another. I try to fill an extra doe tag with my longbow in that belt.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Get permission in writing. Just produce a form then fill in the blanks and get the farmer to sign it.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow guys, I have found this thread interesting! I live in iowa so this posting land concept is new to me. But dont kid yourself it is just as bad if not worse in other areas!! Central iowa is by no means a waterfowl mecca, just this morning i found 2 fields with different owners, both had quite a few geese by iowa standards however i got turned down by both farmers. The first told me someone else had permission, however once he told me who I had to hold back a big grown because i know the individual and he probably hunts twice a year at bests! I know for a fact he wont hunt this weekend"the opener" and the field will set idle and it will be a mater of days before the birds move on? O Well? My point is its frustration all over, we have very few hard core waterfowlers around these parts however still a lot of people who like to lock land up just so they can with no intention of hunting it! I do give the farmer props for telling me no instead of just saying yes and then getting in a pissing match with someone in the dark some morning, however it is frustrating! But I'll just have to scout harder and find more birds, either way the worst day of hunting is beter than the best day at work!!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

In response to the original question, I think that it is unethical to get permission on a whole lot of land weeks before the season and then expect that you have first and exclusive hunting rights on that land. I have been a victim of that when the local guy goes out and gets permission to hunt all the fields within five miles of town. We scouted a field, called the landowner and got permission and watched the field for more than an hour before sunset. Five minutes before sunset, the local who got permission several weeks ago pulls up and tries to run us off because he has "permission." Bulls---.


----------

